# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Nawykowe zwichnięcie barku

## Nie zarejestrowany

1 Czy po operacji odzyskam 100% sprawnosci ręki ?

2 Czy po operacji dostanę gips? Jak tak to na jak długo ?


3 Czy po rehabilitacji będę mógł wrocic do sztuk walk ?

4 Czy nawykowe zwichnięcie barku skreśla moje szansy w wojsku - dokładniej w siłach specjalnych, gdzie zdrowie musi byc przede wszystkim na bardzo wysokim poziomie?

5 Ostatnie pytanie..

Bark zwichnięty był już ponad 6 miesięcy temu. 2 miesiące temu mi się odnowił i czasem przy gwałtownych ruchach wypada.. Pytanie brzmi:

Najpierw idę do lekarza rodzinnego po skierowanie do ortopedy w szpitalu, on mi robi prześwietlenie i mówi co dalej ze mną będzie ?

----------


## focus9

Po operacji będziesz 100 % sprawny, gips też ci założą. Tylko raczej na dyscyplinę sportu jaka są sztuki walki to raczej bym nie liczył. Co do wojska to zależy co byś tam robił. Niestety ze sportem to już raczej ostrożnie po takim zabiegu.

----------


## KLAKu

1 Sprawność może tak, ale bark nie jest już taki stabilny Nawet po operacji nie ma 100% pewności ze znów nie wyskoczy. Za 2 razem miałem zabieg artroskopowy "Bankarta" z zastosowaniem 2 wszczepów tytanowych. Po roku trach zwichniecie :/ Chusta trójkątna 4 tygodnie. Następnie 4 lata spokoju  :Smile:  I teraz po raz 4 :/ ale to z własnej głupoty bo po % zapomniałem czego mi nie wolno. 
2. Gips? na ranę?  Ja nie miałem po operacji.
3. Rehabilitacji nie miałem. Może to nie sztuki walki Ale przekonałem się ze w siatke nie mogę grać, breakdance tez odpada :P
4. Z kat. A Przebite na D Ale sam chciałem iść na kontrole lekarską 
5. Ja to zaraz na urazówce jestem:/ Nie wiem co to za zwichniecie masz Ja to zaraz z bólu się zwijam a o ruszaniu ręką nie ma mowy :| Raz nastawiany miałem pod narkozą Bo lekarz nie mały  :Wink:  nie umiał sobie dać rady nawet nogą sobie pomagał a ja z bólu prawie zemdlałem. 

Jeżeli ktoś już raz zwichnie bark to ma pozamiatane. A na operacje niektórzy czekają latami.  Nie życzę tego nikomu Trzymajcie się! Pozdro!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

gdzie takie operacje robią

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w klinice w żorach

----------


## Marcin1220

Jestem po dwóch operacjach barku lewego chciałem isc do wopjska oraz cwiczyłem krav mage i wszystko poszlo sie... z wojska nici ze sportu tak samno w prostych czynnosciach potrafi mi zwichnac sie bark juz okolo 120 razy mi sie zwiuchnl juz nie czuje w lewym bólu za to po 2 latach zwichnoł mi sie prawy juz stracilem wole i ochote na cokolwiek straszna kontuzja nie zycze nikomu tego gowna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam
ja mam 34 lata, pierwszy raz jak zwichnąłem( upadek)   miałem 26 lat czyli roku 2006,  potem miałem 12 zwichnięc , nastawianie pod narkozą  ... 2009 rok -operacja prywatna 6500zł  , po pół roku upadłem  - zwichnąłem znów,  2011 rok operacja druga NFZ  , 2012 alkohol i bójka  - wynik znow zwichnięty bark,,,  zaczałem cwiczyc na siłce głownie ciężarki,   3 lata spokój,, rok 2014 sylwester  alkohol  i szarpanina  -  wynik zwichnięty bark.. sam się nastawił.......

ROK 2015  -  koniec z piciem(vóda) , piwo okazjonalnie z przyjaciółmi ,   na operacje nie pójde BO NIE WIERZE już w operacje (2 operacje poszły na marne -zostały blizny),  zamierzam od lutego 2015 stopniowo zacząc cwiczyc , bo tylko w ćwiczenia wierze , nie w żadne sruby, srubki, kotwice..... 
, na szczęście mam 34 lata i czas się ożenić :Smile:  i uspokoić 
  pozdrawiam wszystkich połamańców
MOJE MOTTO 
co nie zabije to wzmocni

----------


## sekus6

Czesc mam problem gdyz od 13lat borykam sie z nawykowym zwichnieciem barku wyskakuje srednio raz do roku bylem u ortopedy i mowi znajdz lekarza ktory ci przeprowadzi operacje a wystawie ci skierowanie.moje pytanie czy klasc sie na jakakolwiek opepracje czy lepiej odpuscic i cwiczyc ta reke?

----------

